# Mono to Mono



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

I was wonder what is the best technique to tie 80# mono to 300# mono. Will the FG knot work. I want it seamless if possible. Thanks


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

I splice my heavy stuff into hollow core. Lighter mono to mono I do Uni to uni. I think you maybe in the realm of needing to crimp


----------

